# GMX vs. Nexus



## Foreverlabs (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm planning to purchase a Hoyt GMX or Nexus riser and I'm trying to decide which would be the better choice. I'm primarily a recreational shooter (limited competition) and shoot primarily indoors.
Aside from the price differential, any thoughts as to which one you would recommend?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

You'll find some good info in this thread:
https://www.archerytalk.com/threads/1103371/


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

It's an easy choice try them both buy the one that feels the best in your hand.

If it feels good it will shoot good :wink:


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

There was some good points made in that post. I did not know the geometry of the bow had so much effect on balance.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

I have to say the GMX riser and Jager grip is one very fine shooting combination. I have shot mine with many different limbs and weight ranges. Quiet, fast and very accurate. A real pleasure to shoot. Great riser.


----------



## Foreverlabs (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your input and thread. This is all very helpful!
Jim


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Big.Dave said:


> It's an easy choice try them both buy the one that feels the best in your hand.
> 
> If it feels good it will shoot good :wink:


I agree with this statement. That being said my daughters have one of each that was liberated from their fathers shooting kit. The Nexus has a soft, almost buttery type to the shot. The GMX is very punchy/snappy at the shot. They both are very predictable. If I had to steal one back I might choose the Nexus because I prefer that, and it feels similar to my Formula RX in that regard. Let's hope it doesn't come to that.:wink:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i would go with the gmx, much snappier than the nexus and i just liked it ALOT better

chris


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> i would go with the gmx, much snappier than the nexus and i just liked it ALOT better
> 
> chris


The guy I consider one of the top technical experts in the world convinced me to buy a GMX. He knows I have some joint issues and was shooting a Nexus. He said it would be easier on me and he was right-and he once told me to go back to my sky when I was shooting an Aerotech for the same reason. The Nexus is a good bow but it was not, at the time of its release, Hoyt's best effort IMHO. Of all the ILF bows hoyt has made (and I have shot everything back to the TD4 extensively) the GMX is the best IMHO. Then the Matrix and I liked the Helix more than the Nexus. Don't get me wrong, the Nexus is a good riser but the GMX is the best ILF riser I have shot (and I am comparing it to the INNO, the Aurora, the XFactor, etc)


----------



## Foreverlabs (Sep 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

Once again, many thanks for sharing your thoughts/experiences on these two risers.


----------

